
Bitcasa shuts down - pandemicsyn
http://www.bitcasa.com
======
CarolineW
Didn't that happen on 2016/05/20 ??

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11546324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11546324)

More items about this:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Bitcasa&sort=byDate&dateRange=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Bitcasa&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

~~~
shortformblog
Bitcasa Drive appears to have shut down then, but that was only one part of
the full service.

There was word that Intel acquired Bitcasa, but Intel has dened this:

[http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/05/intel-acquires-cloud-
stora...](http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/05/intel-acquires-cloud-storage-
startup-bitcasa/) [https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/05/psa-intel-has-not-
acquired...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/05/psa-intel-has-not-acquired-
bitcasa/)

~~~
CarolineW
Ah, that wasn't clear. Thanks for the clarification.

